# Meriwether County



## deerhunter75 (Jul 10, 2005)

We have openings in our club.  We will be able to show the property on July 16-17.

Non-Drinking, Family-oriented and accommodations provided that includes hot water and power.  We use a pin board system,  Every one has equal access  to all of the property.  The lay out of the land is Hardwoods, pines and creeks on the property also we have food plots. This is not a paper company lease.  We have 1200 acres. The dues are $800.   Membership will be at 30 members.  contact me here or David Wooten 770-720-1135

Thank you


----------



## deerhunter270 (Jul 10, 2005)

Hows the turkey population, and how much are the dues? Thanks
                                                  Deerhunter270


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Dues*

The dues are 800.00 and the turkey population is good.

deerhunter75


----------



## Dr. B (Jul 11, 2005)

How many members are you looking for?  My son, a friend, and I are looking for a club.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Opening*

Dr. B 

We have several openings.  We were hurt because  alot of our member work for Delta.  

Deerhunter75


----------



## Dr. B (Jul 11, 2005)

*members*

I am looking for 3 memberships.
Interesting, my wife just retired from Delta.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll be glad to show the property this weekend.  My name is Brian Newton and my cell number is 770-630-0571


----------



## TA270 (Jul 11, 2005)

I talked to David yesterday. I will be down with my two sons this Sunday afternoon to look at the property. Lookin forward to seein the property. From what David said it sounds really good.  
                                                  TA270


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 11, 2005)

Where in meriwether is it located?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 11, 2005)

*Was a member for one year if....*

Is this Rock Acres?  
If so, neat facilities (silos) y'all got.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 12, 2005)

We are located in Greenville.  And Yes GeauxLSU it is Rock Acres

Deerhunter75


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 12, 2005)

deerhunter75 said:
			
		

> We are located in Greenville.  And Yes GeauxLSU it is Rock Acres
> 
> Deerhunter75


DH,
You need to be selling people on those silos man.  Those are the cat's meow!      (Assuming they are still there of course).  
I used to bug David for an annual note about how you guys did.   Hope y'all continue to have great success.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Deer harvest*

Last year was a good year for quality bucks.  We had a couple of 11pts killed last year one was killed by me that was 19 3/4 wide 20in main beams.  Also we had a couple of nice 10pts and several nice 8pts.  The Silos still stand. 

Deerhunter75


----------



## scottl29 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Openings*

How many openings do you have? I'm looking for a club for 2-3 people.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Merweather*

Scottl29

I have room if you want to check out the property I will be down this weekend.

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Ttt*

^^^^


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Club*

To all that is interested to look at the club I will be down Saturday morning at 9-9:30am July 16.  If you would like the directions give me a call at 770-630-0571.  I go to work at 3:00pm.  If you E=mail me I will get back with you late 11:30pm or later so give me a call.

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 16, 2005)

Ttt^^^


----------



## TA270 (Jul 17, 2005)

Guys, I went down there today to see the land. This is some great property, and some great guys. If your looking for a great spot to hunt, I highly reccomend this club. The silos are very cool to. I was sold on it, and can't wait for deer season to start.  

                                                                   TA270


----------



## deerhunter270 (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Showing the property*

I will be showing Rock Acres Hunt Club this weekend July 23-24.  If you are interested you can contact me Brian Newton @ 770-630-0571 Or at www.Briannwtn@aol.com    David Wooten is out of town so contact me if interested.

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

I would like to welcome TA270 and deerhunter270 to Rock Acres Hunt Club.

W E L C O M E


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 21, 2005)

^^^


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 22, 2005)

I am on the way out the door to go to the woods.   If interest call me 770-630-0571.  I will get back online Sunday afternoon

Deerhunter75


----------



## Trigabby (Jul 25, 2005)

Brian,

Thanks for showing us around this weekend.. What a nice piece of property and them silos are the cat's meow...


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 26, 2005)

T^t^t


----------



## brian (Jul 26, 2005)

I was wondering if there still any openings and if so when would be the next time you could come down and show the property


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 26, 2005)

I will be at Bass Pro on Saturday.  I could show the property on Sunday.  We still have openings.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## deersled (Jul 29, 2005)

Is this the club that has 2 silos finished off as living quarters?


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Silos*

Yes it is the club with silos

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Aug 1, 2005)

*A few openings remain*

Rock Acres Hunt club has few opening still remaining.  

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Aug 4, 2005)

Bump


----------



## deerhunter75 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Openings*

Rock Acres has 4 openings.   You can contact me or David Wooten @ 770-720-1135

Thanks 
Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Aug 23, 2005)

*One last try*

Well I'll give this one last try.   We will be down at the club on Saturday.  We still need 4 more members.  The lease is paid for if that is a worry.


Deerhunter75


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 23, 2005)

DH,
Being familiar with that club, I don't know what's keeping it from being filled.  Unless people simply aren't showing up to look?    
Normally sleeping quarters with indoor hot showers alone get people joining.  I know you guys have an incredible harvest record as well so can't imagine what the hesitancy is. 
Nice set up you guys have.  Hope you fill it up.  
If nothing else, another bump for you.....


----------

